# Homemade Hog Trap



## CAL (Mar 26, 2009)

There are many configurations of hog traps I am sure.This one works best for us around here.I have built 4 of them and have caught 32 hogs to date.Thought there might be some interest.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 26, 2009)

Good looking trap Mr. Alex!


----------



## smitty (Apr 11, 2009)

*Nice Trap*

Cal,thats a neat trao you made there,Catch them all...


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 11, 2009)

*Alex*

Look in there .......you caught one!!!!  Nice looking traps.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Apr 11, 2009)

That is a lot of Bacon!


----------



## CAL (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks all,to date I have caught 32 hd. The Monday after the Sunday snow I had 12 in one trap!


----------

